# 1st Northeastern, PA Slot Car Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHAT: 1ST NORTHEASTERN, PA SLOT CAR SWAP MEET
WHERE: WILKES-BARRE HOLIDAY INN - 880 KIDDER ST - WILKES-BARRE, PA 18702
WHEN: SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 25, 2005 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: 100 PERCENT SLOTCARS! ALL SCALES INCLUDING HO - 1/32 - 1/24 SCALE SLOTCAR FUN! FUN! FUN!

DIRECTIONAL MAP & SECURE SIGN UP INFO

http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/wilkes_barre.html

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

How about the first Southern Slot show? in Dallas? LOL...


Dave

I know 5 guys that will show up for sure...


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:

http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005f_wilkesbarre_1st_table.jpg

3 WEEKS AWAY & TABLES ARE ALMOST SOLD OUT!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

How much are tables?


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS:

http://www.vintagetoys.com/mrconey/2005f_wilkesbarre_1st_table.jpg

1 WEEK AWAY - SOLD OUT - Bill Overmeyer (BEAR696969 on Mister Coney) will be bringing a van load of slot car goodies for collectors and racers! Kevin Crowe will have some new suprises for you racers!

Please support YOUR hobby and spread the word about this event!

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------

